# So why is Kirk at Backwards Bee Keepers disbanding the group?



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

And for those who haven't heard the two-part interview of Kirk Anderson done by SoMdBeekeeper, here it is:

*Part I*

http://media.blubrry.com/somdbk/p/traffic.libsyn.com/somdbeekeeper/SoMDBK-Episode9-2010-05-25.mp3

*Part II*

http://media.blubrry.com/somdbk/p/traffic.libsyn.com/somdbeekeeper/SoMDBK-Episode10-2010-05-31.mp3

.


----------

